# DEWA Bills



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,

I moved to a new appartment on June 3rd, 

When I moved in I checked the electricity meter reading and it showed 420

today I received the first bill, in which they stated that:

Previous reading : 139

Previous balance : 173 Dhs

this bill covers the period from 25 May to 24 June !!!
how can I have a previous balance when I moved in after the commencement day of this bill !!!!!!!


and why is the meter reading wrong!!!

I mean its a silly amount, the difference is not more than 200 - 250 Dhs
but is it going to happen every month!!!

I tried calling DEWA and they transferred me to the person who is supposed to be incharge but he didnt answer !!!

I was told by the agent that the landlord has already paid all of her dues!!!

ps: the contract date is June 3rd and I signed DEWA application for the meter a few days later !!
has any one faced the same b4? any advice


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

eyad84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I moved to a new appartment on June 3rd,
> 
> ...


You need to get a proof that the landlord has paid. I believe that if there is an overdue balance with the current landlord then they will insist on it being paid otherwise they will cut the supply.

I think that you will find that the landlord has not settled the bill for the period that the property remained empty.


----------

